# Got this from a friend  QUICK DEATH!!



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2015)

I just liked it because it had a label and is half full. I dug many in privies. This one is blown.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

That's super cool


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting find and nice looking bottle, were some types of bed bug killing poisons explosive?


----------



## kleinkaliber (Oct 23, 2015)

Vermin on the head. Fun.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

Very neat.


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## sunrunner (Oct 24, 2015)

a very good bottle !


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome bottle!! How did the label stayed on?


----------



## logueb (Oct 24, 2015)

Great bottle Rick.  Found a couple partial labeled bottles in a closet once.  Yours is both paper labeled and embossed.  Buster


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 27, 2015)

Cool bottles!  Thanks for sharing!MIKE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2015)

How did the label stay on ?? Hung on for dear life


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2015)

RAIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/quote]


----------

